# Little squeaking noises



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else's cockapoo, makes these little squeaky noises, as if they are trying to talk to you to get your attentions!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie has quite the vocabulary of doggy words too. Its interesting to hear the differences in the tone depending on weather she wants whatever it is that I'm eating or if she's telling me that her toy went under the couch and she can't reach it.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has a variety of growls and yaps, from his play with me growl, to 'mum the balls stuck' yap...( high pitched and annoying) 

Phoebe is very vocal and nutty when greeting us. She yodels. And as she calms down she gives out a soft yowl.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is downright bossy!! 

She likes to use her paws too and will go and scratch at something which makes a noise if she thinks I am not attending to one of her needs


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Max has a variety of growls and yaps, from his play with me growl, to 'mum the balls stuck' yap...( high pitched and annoying)
> 
> Phoebe is very vocal and nutty when greeting us. She yodels. And as she calms down she gives out a soft yowl.



Max sounds just like jasper! He can be growly when playing but we know he's just growling to himself, not us! And is rather vocal when the toys fall down the back of the sofa (very often) as he's being nosey out the front window!
When he is being cuddled by our daughter he makes a cute yowling noise like he's talking to her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has a happy moany grumble and a very high pitched ear hurting yip of excitement!
Kiki talks 
Inzi has an intense stare that she uses to communicate most things - but if I say 'Right!' as in 'Right I have finished being boring and we will now go for a walk', she barkers loudly and repetitively to ensure maximum speed in actually GOING!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus talks too. A plaintif squeak means something is stuck (normally his ball), stacatto squeaks means he is over the moon about something.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger has all kinds of sounds from very high squeals to low peering sounds that comes from her stomach.when she is glad to see us or gets mad when we are going out she yodels,and we laugh,like all get out at some of her sounds. but what do you want they ar poo's haa Haa


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wish Dudley had little squeaking noises, his are just various types of loud barks! with the occasional 'mutley' grumble!


----------



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, Bella also has a lot of loud, almost ear piercing barks, with a couple of howls thrown in! &#55357;&#56881;


----------

